# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Αλλαγή παλιού Θυροτηλεφώνου με νέο!

## IXHEM

Γεια σας παιδια..προσφατα μου ζητήθηκε απο τον θείο μου να αλλαξω τα θυροτηλέφωνα στην πολυκατοικια του. Ακομα και τη μπουτονιέρα με τα ονοματα κατω στην εισοδο...Ετσι σαν σπουδαστης νεος που ειμαι  σκευτηκα μηπως καποιος απο σας θελει και μπορει να με βοηθησει!

Λογικα ο νεος πινακας με τον παλιο δεν θα εχουν την ιδια συνδεσμολογια?Οι νεοι πινακες και τα νεα θυροτηλεφωνα σε τη διαφερουν απο τους παλιους?παλιους τουλαχιστον 13χρονια..
Θα ηθελα την γνωμη καποιου* έμπυρου*..(ουσιαστικα μονο μια αλλαγη θα κανω των παλιων θυροτηλεφωνων και παλιας μπουτονιερας στην εισοδο!)

Τα διαμερισματα ειναι 20.

Επίσης καποιο καλο και *φθηνό* μαγαζι στην Θεσσαλονικη για να αγορασω τα ηλικα εχει να προτινει κανεις?

Τα* ηλικα* θα ειναι απλα : θυροτηλεφωνα + μπουτονιέρα επίτοιχη θυροτηλεφώνου γιά ανεξάρτητα διαμερίσματα ?? Αν οχι τι αλλο θα χρειαστω.?

Σας ευχαριστω . καθε συμβουλη/παρατήρηση δεκτη μετά χαράς !(Ο σοφος ακούων ελεγχο γινετε σοφοτερος!)

----------


## briko

με 0 εμπειρία με ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα που δεν θα το αναλύσουμε το καλύτερο είναι φώναξε κάποιο ειδικό γιατί τζάμπα τα υλικά που θα αγοράσεις.

----------


## IXHEM

Σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου.....σιγουρα δεν θα ξεκινησω κατι το οποιο βλεπω οτι δεν μπορω να το κανω.. αλλα αν μπορω να το κανω, εγω θα το κρινω αυτο.Καλο θα ηταν οποιος θελει, να κανει τον κοπο να μου δωσει καποια πληροφορια  ακομη και να μην μπορεσω.!

----------


## briko

όταν θα αγοράσεις την μπουτονιέρα (η πρώτη περίπτωση ) θα πρέπει να την τοποθετήσεις στην θέση της παλιάς .
Τότε θα πρέπει να ξηλώσεις την παλιά να εχεις σφυροκαλεμο η σκαπτικό τρυπάνι , τροχό για μάρμαρο αφού είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι η παλιά διάσταση ΔΕΝ είναι ίδια , να φτιάξεις τσιμέντο ταχείας πήξεως για σταθεροποίηση η γύψο καλλιτεχνίας, να ελεξεις τα καλώδια να μην μπερδευτούν και τότε να χτίσεις την μπουτονιέρα . 
Αν μπορείς να τα κάνεις αυτά σχετικά σύντομα γιατί μετά εχεις να πας στα διαμερίσματα και ΟΛΑ αυτά να τα κάνεις σε λίγες ώρες γιατί θα φωνάζουν οι ένοικοι γιατί δεν έχουν κουδούνια και η πόρτα είναι ανοικτή και δεν έχουν ασφάλεια .....

τότε προχώρα.

----------


## IXHEM

> όταν θα αγοράσεις την μπουτονιέρα (η πρώτη περίπτωση ) θα πρέπει να την τοποθετήσεις στην θέση της παλιάς .
> Τότε θα πρέπει να ξηλώσεις την παλιά να εχεις σφυροκαλεμο η σκαπτικό τρυπάνι , τροχό για μάρμαρο αφού είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι η παλιά διάσταση ΔΕΝ είναι ίδια , να φτιάξεις τσιμέντο ταχείας πήξεως για σταθεροποίηση η γύψο καλλιτεχνίας, να ελεξεις τα καλώδια να μην μπερδευτούν και τότε να χτίσεις την μπουτονιέρα . 
> Αν μπορείς να τα κάνεις αυτά σχετικά σύντομα γιατί μετά εχεις να πας στα διαμερίσματα και ΟΛΑ αυτά να τα κάνεις σε λίγες ώρες γιατί θα φωνάζουν οι ένοικοι γιατί δεν έχουν κουδούνια και η πόρτα είναι ανοικτή και δεν έχουν ασφάλεια .....
> 
> τότε προχώρα.



χεχεχε σε ευχαριστω ..!

----------


## Michalis79

Καλημέρα, έχω αγοράσει ένα καινούριο θυροτηλέφωνο ctc 501, για να αλλάξω το παλιό 35ετίας siemens που έχω. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έβγαλα το siemens χωρίς να δω την συνδεσμολογία για να την αντιστοιχίσω με το νέο. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να το συνδέσω; Να μου πει ποιο καλώδιο πάει που.

----------


## Fixxxer

> Καλημέρα, έχω αγοράσει ένα καινούριο θυροτηλέφωνο ctc 501, για να αλλάξω το παλιό 35ετίας siemens που έχω. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έβγαλα το siemens χωρίς να δω την συνδεσμολογία για να την αντιστοιχίσω με το νέο. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να το συνδέσω; Να μου πει ποιο καλώδιο πάει που.



Υπαρχει manual οπου εχει σχεδιαγραμμα της συνδεσμολογιας... http://www.simacom.gr/main/pdf_files...anual%20GR.pdf
Επισης το παλιο θυροτηλεφωνο με τη ταση λειτουργουσε γιατι λογικα θα χρειαστεις και Μ/Σ...

----------


## s12original

> Γεια σας παιδια..προσφατα μου ζητήθηκε απο τον θείο μου να αλλαξω τα θυροτηλέφωνα στην πολυκατοικια του. Ακομα και τη μπουτονιέρα με τα ονοματα κατω στην εισοδο...Ετσι σαν σπουδαστης νεος που ειμαι  σκευτηκα μηπως καποιος απο σας θελει και μπορει να με βοηθησει!
> 
> Λογικα ο νεος πινακας με τον παλιο δεν θα εχουν την ιδια συνδεσμολογια?Οι νεοι πινακες και τα νεα θυροτηλεφωνα σε τη διαφερουν απο τους παλιους?παλιους τουλαχιστον 13χρονια..
> Θα ηθελα την γνωμη καποιου* έμπυρου*..(ουσιαστικα μονο μια αλλαγη θα κανω των παλιων θυροτηλεφωνων και παλιας μπουτονιερας στην εισοδο!)
> 
> Τα διαμερισματα ειναι 20.
> 
> Επίσης καποιο καλο και *φθηνό* μαγαζι στην Θεσσαλονικη για να αγορασω τα ηλικα εχει να προτινει κανεις?
> 
> ...








Φίλε χωρίς παραξήγηση μου σαν είσαι νέος σπουδαστής που είσαι , πρέπει να βελτιώσεις την ορθογραφία σου και τον τονισμό στα γραπτά σου (ειναι και bold τα λάθη και ..... γκαρίζουν) . Είναι πολύ άσχημο να βλέπεις ένα κείμενο απο κάποιον που τώρα είναι σπουδαστής και αύριο θα είναι επιστήμονας και να μην ξέρει να γράψει σωστά .

----------


## Michalis79

To manual το έχω, απλά επειδή ξήλωσα το siemens δεν ξέρω τα καλώδια που αντιστοιχούν..Το Μ/Σ τι είναι;

----------


## Fixxxer

Μ/Σ= Μετασχηματιστης

Δες το manual δες και τα καλωδια στο κουδουνι αλλα να τσεκαρεις την ταση πρωτα μην εχεις πουθενα 230V ταση και πας και το πιασεις...
Επισης σου λεω για M/Σ γιατι νομιζω οτι το ctc δουλευει με 8-12V ταση...
Καλυτερα ομως αν δεν εισαι ηλεκτρολογος να φωναξεις καποιον επαγγελματια να το κανει...

----------


## Michalis79

Όχι για το siemens απ'ότι είδα στο manual λέει 6V συνεχές.

----------


## Michalis79

Όχι το siemens έχει συνεχές τάση 6V..

----------


## diony

Τα πολύ παλιά SIEMENS (κάποια είχαν το καλώδιο ακουστικού πλεγμένο) είχαν μία ιδιαιτερότητα , ο βομβητής κλήσης δούλευε με DC τάση
Στείλε μία φωτογραφία της συσκευής και εσωτερικά να φαίνεται να δούμε ποιο μοντέλο είναι και βλέπουμε στη συνέχεια για την αντιστοίχηση

----------


## nikosp

> Φίλε χωρίς παραξήγηση μου σαν είσαι νέος σπουδαστής που είσαι , πρέπει να βελτιώσεις την ορθογραφία σου και τον τονισμό στα γραπτά σου (ειναι και bold τα λάθη και ..... γκαρίζουν) . Είναι πολύ άσχημο να βλέπεις ένα κείμενο απο κάποιον που τώρα είναι σπουδαστής και αύριο θα είναι επιστήμονας και να μην ξέρει να γράψει σωστά .



Και εγώ συμφωνώ σε αυτό
Επίσης μου κάνει εντύπωση πως εφ' όσον από ορθογραφία δεν.. δεν χρησιμοποιείς και κάποιο αυτόματο διορθωτή κειμένου
Τέλος αυτό με το θυροτηλέφωνο μάλλον άστο γιατί θα μπλέξεις και στο τέλος την δουλειά θα την κάνει κάποιος επαγγελματίας μετά από πολύ τρέξιμο και μπλέξιμο

----------


## katmadas

> Και εγώ συμφωνώ σε αυτό
> Επίσης μου κάνει εντύπωση πως εφ' όσον από ορθογραφία δεν.. δεν χρησιμοποιείς και κάποιο αυτόματο διορθωτή κειμένου
> Τέλος αυτό με το θυροτηλέφωνο μάλλον άστο γιατί θα μπλέξεις και στο τέλος την δουλειά θα την κάνει κάποιος επαγγελματίας μετά από πολύ τρέξιμο και μπλέξιμο



Αυτος εχει κατι μηνες που το ρωτησε ομως...
Τωρα ειναι αλλος...
Το προβλημα νομιζω ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να ελεγξει τωρα τα καλωδια.
Πρεπει να δεις τι καταληγει και στο σπιτι.

----------


## nikosp

> Αυτος εχει κατι μηνες που το ρωτησε ομως...
> Τωρα ειναι αλλος...
> Το προβλημα νομιζω ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να ελεγξει τωρα τα καλωδια.
> Πρεπει να δεις τι καταληγει και στο σπιτι.



Ίσως πράγματι να είναι άλλος αυτό όμως με την ορθογραφία πάντα ισχύει
Τέλος με τα καλώδια θα πρέπει να βρει που πάει το κάθε καλώδιο στο κάθε σπίτι πράγμα όχι και τόσο εύκολο

----------


## Michalis79

IMG_20140724_162614.jpgIMG_20140724_162806.jpgIMG_20140724_163108.jpgIMG_20140724_163037.jpgΣας στέλνω τις φωτογραφίες απ'το παλιό και νέο θυρωτηλέφωνο μου μήπως και μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε στην συνδεσμολογία. Στην κατάσταση που είναι τώρα, απλά δουλεύει το κουδούνι.

----------


## Fixxxer

Πρεπει να βγαλεις και μια φωτο απ τη μπουτονιερα στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας...

----------


## Michalis79

Φωτο με ανοιχτή μπουτονιέρα;

----------


## Fixxxer

Ε ναι και να εστιασεις στο μπουτον του δικου σου διαμερισματος για να μπορεσουμε να δουμε που εχει συνδεσει τα χρωματα των καλωδιων ωστε συμφωνα με το manual να γινει και στο θυροτηλεφωνο η αντιστοιχη συνδεσμολογια...

----------


## diony

στη φωτογραφία φαίνονται  6 καλώδια ,το έκτο  ήτανε συνδεδεμένο ?
βάλε και μία φωτογραφία με το σχέδιο που υπάρχει στη συσκευασία της νέας συσκευής.

 Aν και τα άλλα θυροτηλέφωνα της οικοδομής είναι ίδια με της φωτογραφίας  μάλλον  θα χρειαστείς και ένα βομβητή 6V DC, εκτός αν έχουν αλλάξει την τροφοδοσία των βομβητών για όλη την εγκατάσταση  σε AC 
θα βοηθούσε φυσικά ,εφόσον δεν έβαλες σημάδι στα καλώδια του παλιού πριν το ξηλώσεις να έβλεπες στην ίδια οικοδομή  τη σύνδεση από ένα ολόιδιο  θυροτηλέφωνο διαφορετικά θα χρειαστεί  να κάνεις ένα πλήθος μετρήσεων 
(*όλα αυτά ισχύουν για αλλαγή μόνο της μιας συσκευής*)
Σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να αντικαταστήσεις  όλες τις συσκευές της οικοδομής , για να γίνει  σωστή  δουλειά  θα χρειαστείς να αντικαταστήσεις και το τροφοδοτικό  και το θυρομεγάφωνο  να είναι όλα σετ  Νομίζω τα πράγματα είναι πιο περίπλοκα και δε νομίζω να μπορέσεις να βοηθηθείς από εδώ μέσα

----------


## Michalis79

Όχι βασικά θέλω να αλλάξω μόνο ένα εσωτερικό. Του δικού μου σπιτιού. Ο βομβητής 6V που συνδέεται;

----------


## diony

στη φωτογραφία φαίνονται 6 καλώδια ,το έκτο ήτανε συνδεδεμένο ?
βάλε και μία φωτογραφία με το σχέδιο που υπάρχει στη συσκευασία της νέας συσκευής.
θα βοηθούσε φυσικά ,εφόσον δεν έβαλες σημάδι στα καλώδια του παλιού πριν το ξηλώσεις να έβλεπες στην ίδια οικοδομή τη σύνδεση από ένα ολόιδιο θυροτηλέφωνο , εννοώ σαν το παλιό SIEMENS ,(δηλαδή γράφεις σε ένα χαρτί το κάθε χρώμα που πήγαινε) διαφορετικά θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις ένα πλήθος μετρήσεων ή συνδυασμών 

και αυτό διότι στις παλιές οικοδομές δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να βρήκα τυποποίηση χρωμάτων στα καλώδια

----------


## briko

τόσες γνώμες και το μόνο που κατάφεραν είναι να μπερδέψουν το άτομο.
λοιπόν το siemens το θυροτηλέφωνο είχε μηχανικό βομβητή που όοοοολοι τους δουλεύουν με 12 VAC.
προσωπικά δεν εχω δει αυτά να δουλεύουν με τίποτε άλλο.
Αυτό ειχε και μικρόφωνο με κάψα άνθρακα.
ολααααα τα νέα θυροτηλέφωνα έχουν πυκνωτικό μικρόφωνο.
τι μας ενδιαφέρει θα μου πείτε.
εάν ένα άλλο διαμέρισμα εχει χαλασμένη γλώσσα η είναι ανοικτό μόνιμα ΔΕΝ δουλεύει στο νέο το μικρόφωνο .
το νέο θυροτηλέφωνο εχει ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ βομβητή όποτε σίγουρα θα δουλεύει η κλήση , η κλειδαριά είναι το μόνο σίγουρο ότι θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει αρχής εξαρχής αφού είναι στην πράξη ένας διακόπτης στο κοινό καλώδιο με το καλώδιο κλειδαριάς.
το τι χρώμα πάει σε πια επαφή ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί αφού τα καλώδια που περνούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι είναι ότι βρουν.
τι κάνεις τώρα, βλέπεις σε κάποιο διαμέρισμα που δουλεύει τι χρώματα παν σε ποιες επαφές και παίρνεις τηλέφωνο την αντιπροσωπία CTC για να σου που την αντιστοιχία επαφών  εάν την έχουν.

----------


## briko

Τα 6 VDC στα χειρολαβής θυροτηλέφωνα (σε όλα -όλων των εταιριών ) χρησιμεύουν μόνο και ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ για το κύκλωμα ομιλίας.
Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρετε μπορώ να του δώσω σχέδια για το πως δουλεύουν τα θυροτηλέφωνα.

----------


## diony

> τόσες γνώμες και το μόνο που κατάφεραν είναι να μπερδέψουν το άτομο.
> λοιπόν το siemens το θυροτηλέφωνο είχε μηχανικό βομβητή που όοοοολοι τους δουλεύουν με 12 VAC.
> .




Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ήθελα να αντιδικήσω με κανένα εδώ μέσα ,αλλά αναγκάζομαι να το κάνω διότι όταν δεν ξέρεις είναι φυσιολογικό  , όταν χωρίς να ξέρεις  κάνεις ότι τα ξέρεις όλα δεν είναι καλό 
(είναι εγωισμός να λέμε  «τα ξέρω όλα»)εγώ προσωπικά πάντοτε λέω «*όσο ζω μαθαίνω*»)
Τα μόνα όσο αφορά παλιές  κλασικές συσκευές θυροτηλεφώνου SIEMENS με βομβητή  6V DC είναι αυτά που αναφέρω και πολλές φορές σε αντικατάσταση τους *αναγκάστηκα* να βάλω βομβητή 6V DC διότι δεν λειτουργούσε ο βομβητής του νέου θυροτηλεφώνου ,ερχόταν τάση 6VDC στην κλήση , φυσικά αν τους έδινες τάση AC πάλι λειτουργούσαν αλλά τουλάχιστον στη Θεσσαλονίκη όσο θυμάμαι ήταν όλα έτσι και μάλιστα λειτουργούσαν με 6 τουλάχιστον καλώδια (για κλειδαριά χρησιμοποιούσαν 2ανεξάρτητα)
Και αν δεις το έντυπο με τις αντιστοιχίες της  CTC για τα SIEMENS αναφέρει ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα  (βομβητής 6V DC)

Επισυνάπτω και 2 φωτογραφίες από βομβητή ίδιου θυροτηλεφώνου για του λόγου το αληθές 

Έχω και εγώ σχέδια και μάλιστα από το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλλο 

Αυτά που λες με 12V AC είναι τα AUSO SIEMENS  και είναι πολύ νεώτερα από αυτό του Μιχάλη  και έμοιαζαν περίπου στο εμπρός μέρος  όχι όμως στο πίσω , και από αυτά έχω σχέδια



SIEMENS 1.jpgSIEMENS.jpg

----------


## Michalis79

Οπότε τι μου προτείνετε; Μάλλον να φωνάξω έναν ηλεκτρολόγο..

----------


## Michalis79

Για να μην ενοχλώ τους γείτονες, αν ανοίξω την μπουτονιέρα και εστιάσω στο δικό μου θυροτηλέφωνο θα μπορέσω να βγάλω άκρη με τις αντιστοιχίες; Το manual του ctc πάντως γράφει τις αντιστοιχίες των παλιών καλωδίων με τις θέσεις στο νέο.

----------


## briko

> φυσικά αν τους έδινες τάση AC πάλι λειτουργούσαν



 εάν είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό που λες και υποθέτω εχεις στην κατοχή σου τώρα ίδιο θυροτηλέφωνο τότε δώσε στον άνθρωπο την αντστοιχια επαφών (πράγμα πολύ εύκολο για κάποιον που ξέρει τα στοιχειώδη) και μην τον παιδεύεις με ερωτήσεις που μόνον τον μπερδεύουν.

----------


## briko

> αν ανοίξω την μπουτονιέρα
>  και εστιάσω στο δικό μου θυροτηλέφωνο



ποιος λογικός σου είπε οτι ανοίγοντας την μπουτονιέρα θα βρεις καλώδια που θα είναι 'δικά σου' εκτός της επιστροφής(κουδούνι-κληση)

----------


## diony

> Για να μην ενοχλώ τους γείτονες, αν ανοίξω την μπουτονιέρα και εστιάσω στο δικό μου θυροτηλέφωνο θα μπορέσω να βγάλω άκρη με τις αντιστοιχίες; Το manual του ctc πάντως γράφει τις αντιστοιχίες των παλιών καλωδίων με τις θέσεις στο νέο.



Φίλε Μιχάλη επειδή από την αρχή έδειξες αποφασιστικότητα ,σκέφτηκα να σε βοηθήσω , σου ζήτησα 2 φορές συνεχόμενα κάποιες επιπλέον πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν έστειλες τίποτε , αν βοηθήσεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να βοηθηθείς  
Από τη μπουτονιέρα το μόνο που μπορείς να δεις είναι τι χρώμα καλώδιο φεύγει από το δικό σου μπουτον και επίσης μία καθαρή Φώτο από το θυρομεγάφωνο ή γράψε  τι χρώματα συνδέονται σε αυτό  .
Προϋπόθεση φυσικά για να λειτουργήσει η συσκευή είναι ότι λειτουργούνε και κάποιες άλλες στην οικοδομή

----------


## Michalis79

Έστειλα φωτογραφίες απ'το παλιό και το νέο θυροτηλέφωνο..Όλες οι άλλες δουλεύουν στην οικοδομή. Μόνο η δικιά μου δεν λειτουργούσε. Βασικά ο λόγος που ξήλωσα το παλιό ήταν επειδή μια ακούγαμε και μια όχι και δεν έδινε πολύ ρεύμα στην κάτω πόρτα για να ανοίξει

----------


## Michalis79

> ποιος λογικός σου είπε οτι ανοίγοντας την μπουτονιέρα θα βρεις καλώδια που θα είναι 'δικά σου' εκτός της επιστροφής(κουδούνι-κληση)



  							Ε ναι και να εστιασεις στο μπουτον του δικου σου διαμερισματος  για να μπορεσουμε να δουμε που εχει συνδεσει τα χρωματα των καλωδιων  ωστε συμφωνα με το manual να γινει και στο θυροτηλεφωνο η αντιστοιχη  συνδεσμολογια... 						 

*             1                                                   *        


See me...
And if my face becomes sincere...
Beware!!!

----------


## diony

> εάν είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό που λες και υποθέτω εχεις στην κατοχή σου τώρα ίδιο θυροτηλέφωνο τότε δώσε στον άνθρωπο την αντστοιχια επαφών (πράγμα πολύ εύκολο για κάποιον που ξέρει τα στοιχειώδη) και μην τον παιδεύεις με ερωτήσεις που μόνον τον μπερδεύουν.




Να του δώσω να συνδέσει πως και που ? αυτό προσπαθώ , να βρουμε σημάδια από κάποιο άλλο  , ο πίνακας με τις αντιστοιχίες έχει δοθεί στο  #7 από τον fixxxer

----------


## Michalis79

Ρε παιδιά, τον πίνακα με τις αντιστοιχίες τον έχω, απλά δεν ξέρω π.χ. το καλώδιο 2 του σπιτιού που μπαίνει στη θέση Ο του νέου ctc, ποιο ακριβώς είναι..Και πάει λέγοντας

----------


## diony

Στην τύχη δε νομίζω να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα γνώμη μου αν δεν δεις  κάποιο άλλο ίδιο  για τα χρώματα , μετά θέλει πολύμετρο και κάποιες γνώσεις για να κάνεις κάποιες μετρήσεις στο διαμέρισμα

----------


## diony

ή  σημείωσε τουλάχιστον τα χρώματα που σου είπα κάτω στην είσοδο από το μπουτόν που φεύγει ένα καλώδιο της κλήσης για το διαμέρισμά σου και τα χρώματα που πάνε στο θυρομεγάφωνο  αν έχουμε  3 χρώματα να ξεκινήσουμε από κάπου 
επίσης απάντησε  εκείνο που σε ρώτησα άλλες 2 φορές  < *στη φωτογραφία  φαίνονται  6 καλώδια ,το έκτο  ήτανε συνδεδεμένο ?*>

----------


## Michalis79

Δεν θυμάμαι βασικά για το έκτο αν ήταν συνδεδεμένο..Νομίζω όχι.

----------


## diony

άρα έχουμε σημάδια καλωδίων = κανένα , ούτε πώς είναι η σύνδεση σε ένα γειτονικό θυροτηλέφωνο , ούτε πώς είναι η σύνδεση στη μπουτονιέρα στη είσοδο κάτω
στη φωτογραφία βλέπω 2 καλώδια πράσινα , ένα κόκκινο ,νομίζω ένα καφέ και το άλλο γκρι ?
γράψε αν έχεις πολύμετρο και ξέρεις να το χρησιμοποιείς ,  για να σου προτείνω αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάποιες μετρήσεις στο διαμέρισμα σου μέσα

----------


## IRF

Θα προσθέσω σε αυτά που σου λένε τα μέλη του forum ότι πολλές φορές οι ηλεκτρολόγοι που αλλάζουν θυροτηλέφωνα αναγκάζονται να αλλάξουν και όλα τα καλώδια θυροτηλεφώνων της πολυκατοικίας. Αυτό γίνεται γιατί μπορεί να συναντήσεις το απόλυτο χάος που δεν συμφέρει χρονικά να βγει άκρη. Δηλαδή στα τελευταία τρία  κυτία ενός ορόφου μπορεί όλα τα καλώδια να είναι μπλε γιατί απλώς τελείωσαν τα άλλα χρώματα στο ηλεκτρολόγο του εργολάβου.

----------

